# F10 NBT - "Failed to get CAFs for SWE"



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi all,

I have a quick question on this error. 

When I first purchased my F10, the dealer had updated the NBT with the file from the BMW website. Whenever I used to try to code it, it would give an error that the CAF couldn't be found. As a workaround I could browse for a previous CAF to use to code the module (using "Detect CAF for SWE")

Recently, the dealer did the N63 care package to my car and updated all of the modules. All of my coding was reset, except for the NBT. I was able to recode every other module with no issues. Now, I wanted to change the coding in my NBT. But when I try to select "Detect CAF" I get the error: Failed to get CAFs for SWE swfl_0000127d-003_003_001

Any ideas? Am I under the wrong impression to think that the NBT module wasn't updated because my previous coding was still present? If so, why can I no longer use the "Detect CAF" function?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

When BMW Updated NBT with file from Website, this is only an update to the Bluetooth software in NBT. It does not change the firmware nor CAFD file of NBT.

When N63 Campaign was applied, they programmed the car, and any ECU's with firmware updates were applied. Seems NBT got a new SWFL Firmware file, but not a new CAFD, so coding remained in tact. Based on this new SWFL though, your current PSdZData does not have a compatable CAFD file for it, so Detect CAF for SWE can do nothing.

In any event, you should really only be using Detect CAFD for SWE for when ECU has no existing CAFD file. Why can't you just code NBT now using it's existing CAFD? If the answer is you get a Missing CAFD error when you try and read NBT, then you need to update your PSdZData to latest version.


----------



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for the response, that was very clear and well explained.

I'm still new to the terminology though, so bear with me. I'm not sure why I have to use "Detect CAFD" now. Before the car was updated, I did receive the missing CAFD error. I used the detect function and was able to code.

Now, when I try to code NBT, I have no option to read coding data at all. The only option I have is the Detect button when I select NBT. I will get screenshots in a little while, it's hard for me to explain without knowing all of the terminology 100%.

Also, I was under the impression that if my car was updated it would all be updated to the same istep (software level?). If this is the case, since I can code all of the other modules my PSdZData should contain the correct NBT files as well, correct?

Thanks again!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MattPro said:


> ...
> Now, when I try to code NBT, I have no option to read coding data at all. The only option I have is the Detect button when I select NBT. I will get screenshots in a little while, it's hard for me to explain without knowing all of the terminology 100%.
> ...


Are you 1) In the Coding Module of E-Sys, and 2) Is FA Activated?


----------



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Are you 1) In the Coding Module of E-Sys, and 2) Is FA Activated?


Yes, I'm in coding under the Expert tab. The FA is activated. I can see all other modules, they have a green light next to their CAFD nodes. I can read coding data and code FDL for them as well.

If I filter for CAFD NBT has a grey light next to its name with no children.

Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MattPro said:


> Yes, I'm in coding under the Expert tab. The FA is activated. I can see all other modules, they have a green light next to their CAFD nodes. I can read coding data and code FDL for them as well.
> 
> If I filter for CAFD NBT has a grey light next to its name with no children.
> 
> Thanks!


So your NBT has no CAFD with Green Dot?


----------



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> So your NBT has no CAFD with Green Dot?


Correct. It has some other types under it but no CAFD.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MattPro said:


> Correct. It has some other types under it but no CAFD.


If this is the case, there is no way it left Dealership as such, and the car should have all kinds of faults displayed on iDrive.


----------



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> If this is the case, there is no way it left Dealership as such, and the car should have all kinds of faults displayed on iDrive.


Well it definitely appears something is wrong with my headunit, off to BMW I go. Strange though, the headunit appears to be functioning perfectly fine. Haven't had a single issue with it.

Thanks for the help though, I couldn't find much on this issue and was getting frustrated messing around with nothing working.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

MattPro said:


> Well it definitely appears something is wrong with my headunit, off to BMW I go. Strange though, the headunit appears to be functioning perfectly fine. Haven't had a single issue with it.
> 
> Thanks for the help though, I couldn't find much on this issue and was getting frustrated messing around with nothing working.


...

Yes, NBT has problem. See the UNKN_ffffffff-255_255_255 at bottom? NBT needs to be programmed.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Read the codes from NBT with tool32 or Rheingold. You are likely to get an error that NBT is not coded.
The solution to that is to calculate SVT and TAL based on your FA, and code NBT (cdDeploy)
Get PSDZData 57.1 or whatever they flashed your car with before doing anything with Esys.

Dealer did not do their job properly, but really it was caused by incorrect CAFD for SWFL that you were running. You are lucky they did not start digging into this with BMW support - they could have voided your warranty for NBT and billed you for labor.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

There should be four ibad-files in NBT, one of them is corrupted. Flashing the NBT again should solve this.

2real4u, can you open up this wrong cafd before flash -thing?


----------



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

2real4u said:


> Read the codes from NBT with tool32 or Rheingold. You are likely to get an error that NBT is not coded.
> The solution to that is to calculate SVT and TAL based on your FA, and code NBT (cdDeploy)
> Get PSDZData 57.1 or whatever they flashed your car with before doing anything with Esys.
> 
> Dealer did not do their job properly, but really it was caused by incorrect CAFD for SWFL that you were running. You are lucky they did not start digging into this with BMW support - they could have voided your warranty for NBT and billed you for labor.


Yup, posted a screenshot of that code.

Thanks, that makes a lot of sense. I'll figure out what version they flashed the car with and get it before continuing. I am definitely lucky if that is the case.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

ap90500 said:


> There should be four ibad-files in NBT, one of them is corrupted. Flashing the NBT again should solve this.
> 
> 2real4u, can you open up this wrong cafd before flash -thing?


IBAD has nothing to do with coding error, it's just an interactive manual. The correct CAFD is generated on the fly for cdDeploy. I have not tried opening or changing it before flashing.

But I've had exactly the same error with an NBT where I used 54.1 on newer PSDZData, and had older version of CAFD than the rest of the firmware. I flashed it with 57.0 and it came back with no CAFD.

I think it may be related to the fact that this firmware has new BTLT, which during programming erases Jacinto flash, where coding is stored among other things.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Ok, thanks for clarification. Yes, I know what IBAD and swdeploy are. There are four IBAD files in NBT but this unit has three and one UNKN. I think that IBAD flashing failed.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree about IBAD, it looks like it's missing one. As for the PSDZdata, I've compared the versions and it looks like they've flashed with 57.0 - the same version that I've seen this issue with.
Very strange this happened with IBAD since it is usually not the last thing that is flashed. It is possible they've tried flashing multiple times without success, and the tech just gave up since he already spent too much time on this.
With my NBT on the same version of software, the correct CAFD version is cafd_00000ded.caf.003_015_016


----------



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

2real4u said:


> I agree about IBAD, it looks like it's missing one. As for the PSDZdata, I've compared the versions and it looks like they've flashed with 57.0 - the same version that I've seen this issue with.
> Very strange this happened with IBAD since it is usually not the last thing that is flashed. It is possible they've tried flashing multiple times without success, and the tech just gave up since he already spent too much time on this.
> With my NBT on the same version of software, the correct CAFD version is cafd_00000ded.caf.003_015_016


Interesting. So at this point, should I attempt to reflash the whole unit? Or can I still get away with just a cdDeploy?

I have acquired 57.1 and if I'm going to do any flashing will get a charger for the car soon. I want to resolve this so if I ever bring it again they don't start looking around.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Try calculating SVT and TAL, I doubt it would want to flash the full unit, unless you force it with complete flash. I think it will just ask to deploy the missing IBAD and CAFD. When you flash it, roll back the date on your PC to the same date it was flashed at dealership - most control units, including NBT, store the date of the last flash.


----------



## MattPro (Dec 16, 2015)

2real4u said:


> Try calculating SVT and TAL, I doubt it would want to flash the full unit, unless you force it with complete flash. I think it will just ask to deploy the missing IBAD and CAFD. When you flash it, roll back the date on your PC to the same date it was flashed at dealership - most control units, including NBT, store the date of the last flash.


Alright, I installed the latest files and calculated the SVT/TAL. It looks like it only wants to deploy the IBAD/CAFD like you said.



http://imgur.com/NMmasKK


So I attempted to perform these two actions and am seeing this:


http://imgur.com/nTpPoXC


Is there a reason I am getting this? In the TAL processing screen I clicked "Read FA" and "Read VIN." I haven't touched the FA so why would it not see the one it read as proper?

Thanks for all the help again.


----------



## 2real4u (Oct 7, 2012)

Assuming you have activated your FA, remove VCM update from settings, you don't need it. Make sure to remove all other ECUs from TAL. Don't forget to roll back the date. From TAL Execution, select ibDeploy and cdDeploy.


----------

